# IBS+SCHOOL+DRIVERS ED+FRIENDS=HELP?!



## fantasywriter24 (Jan 17, 2012)

im a 15 year old who has just been diagnosed with ibs-mixed and it is wreaking havoc on my life. School is torture because im so afraid of having stomach pains that make me feel like dying and not being able to del with it when im in a class of 30 people and a teacher,no where near a bathroom. MY friends all think im faking it(except for one because she has some stomach problems as well) and it embarraseing and makes me just kinda feel like curling up in a ball and hiding so that i dont have to deal with them calling me a liar for something that is defenitly not a lie. Also ive hadto limit my diet so much that im struggling to find things i can eat. Plus i just started drivers ed in which im already stressed out about driving but to make it worse, im begining to stress out about the classes themselves. ITs a two hour class in a classroom in which we have 1 five minute break and we are not allowed to leave until that break. but as many of you know when youve gotta go uv gotta go. and since my parents wont be there to help(expecially today because its a make up class,so im not even with my usual teacher or friends who i could easily explain it to) i dont know what to do. Also in a few weeks i have my frist drive which is 3 hours on the road with no breaks except to switch seats with the other kid in the car. that makes me extremely nervous because its 3 hrs in which when i felling bad,can feel like a life time. All of this together is completely messing up my physical and mental state. Ive always been anxious(side effect of hyperthyriodism) but now its 100x worse. i cant even get on a bus or on a plane without going into a panic attack and im afraid of being alone(mainly because im a hypocondriac and my mind has wraped around the idea that all i have is ibs and possibly gallbladder issues, and nothing worse)...HOW DO YOU GUYS DEAL WITH ALL OF THIS??????????????????


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Get a note from your Dr indicating that you may need frequent bathroom breaks because of your medical condition. Make sure the Attendance Office, Principal's office, nurses' office etc...and ALL of your teachers get a copy.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

im 13 and it makes it a lot easier when you have a doctors note because then they have to let you go to the bathroom etc. So thats probably a good idea!!! Dont worry your make it through


----------

